# Hi everyone



## Wally (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We live in the NY Metro Area and we have raised our first chinese mantis this year (she's the only one left from the egg case). She's absolutely gorgeous! And very helpful with house flies. We've also been catching or buying her crickets, mealworms, and wax worms.

We love her so much my child wants to do a science project based on movement attracting mantids (he's in middle school). We were wondering about buying 3 other live mantids online or in the NYC Metro area for this experiment. If you have any information, let us know! We're under a science project time constraint!

All mantids will be kept as cherished pets after the experiment.

Glad to meet you!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome! Do you plan to post any pictures of your chinese mantid?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Wally, We all have available mantis that can be sent next day or by two day, pick any one of us! Welcome to the forum, and pick me! :lol:


----------



## Wally (Sep 27, 2007)

> Welcome! Do you plan to post any pictures of your chinese mantid?


Actually, I could. Let me take some snaps! As pets, how long do they live?


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard some live up to a year and a half! It really depends on the species and enviroment.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Wally! I have 1 chinese [MALE] left! He's an L6  The only one to survive survive from an ooth.

Hmmmmmm, looks like they both have something in common. :wink:


----------

